# Brandon Knight isn’t an All-Star, but he might just be Milwaukee’s point guard of the future



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> “He is one of the hardest working players you will ever find. He is just tenacious in the gym. And I’m talking about every day of the year.”
> 
> That was a quote from Jim Paschke, the veteran Milwaukee Bucks TV play-by-play man. He said that about Brandon Knight on November 5th, while the Bucks were up 90-81 over the Philadelphia 76ers. As he waxed about Knight’s work in the gym, Knight took the ball to the basket.
> 
> ...


http://www.bucksketball.com/2015/01...just-be-milwaukees-point-guard-of-the-future/


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

He definitely has taken a step forward this year. I know some of us (myself included) weren't completely sold on him going into this season, but I've definitely bought into him being our PG.


----------

